# Interview with "Elysium" composer Ryan Amon



## oinnam (Aug 6, 2013)

Elysium is coming - and we got an in-depth interview with the mastermind behind the fantastic music, Ryan Amon. The interview is a great read for everyone who is serious about film music and a unique story of talent, hope, samples and daring to dream. XOXO 8Dio.

http://8dio.com/#blog/interview-with-ryan-amon/


----------



## Lex (Aug 6, 2013)

great read.thnx


----------

